# If you chart, for how long after a BFP do you keep temping?



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I know that 18 high temps means pregnancy, so in theory once a HPT or blood test confirmed it one could stop charting for the next nine months. But TCOYF shows some miscarriage charts, so some women obviously kept temping past the 18-day point. How long did you keep temping? I can see that it might be helpful to know of an impending miscarriage (well, not really _helpful_, but... I dunno... worthwhile?), but presumably people don't keep temping for 12 weeks...

Just curious!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

It will NOT tell you of an impending miscarriage. It WILL make you freak out about every little temp drop though, so I highly suggest not doing so.

I temped for 5 days after my first faint BFP... until I had one that was without a doubt positive. Then I stopped.

I have seen ladies temp for up to 20 days later, watch their temp drop and start freaking out... preparing themselves for a miscarriage which never happens. Its unnecessary stress. Dont do it!


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree with Mae. it will just drive you crazy and scare you. Once you get a BFP, hide thermometer!


----------



## lizzylou (Jul 11, 2006)

I stop immediately. The temps get wacky and they really don't tell you anything.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Ditto. Don't do it!


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

I stopped as soon as I got my BFP.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL! Okay. TCOYF had a chart with a caption saying something like "Michelle [or whoever] was warned of a possible miscarriage when her temps began to drop below the coverline at 20DPO", or something like that. But I guess there isn't much virtue in knowing a miscarriage might happen if you can't do anything to prevent it: and yeah, the false positive thing sounds unnecessarily angsty. Point taken!


----------



## lizzylou (Jul 11, 2006)

I had my temps drop during my second pregnancy (first pregnancy ended in m/c around 6-7 weeks). It was really devastating to see the temps drop again - I was sure that I was going to miscarry again. But you know what? My son wasn't born until 42w gestation! So never again will I temp after a BFP. Not worth the stress and I don't think it tells you a thing.


----------



## babygrey (Jan 12, 2010)

I temped for two days after my BFP bc I wanted to see the green temp line on FF









I'm glad I'd read others' warning to not temp after bfp, bc I would be one of those freak-ers every time my temp was a tiny bit off... I must admit, I've had bleeding in this pg and the temptation to pick up the thermometer is there... bc... well, if my temp was UP, then I might feel better?







Haven't done it yet, tho, and, as I've now made it to 11weeks, think I miiiight not fall to temptation.


----------



## Attached2Elijah (Jun 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babygrey* 
I temped for two days after my BFP bc I wanted to see the green temp line on FF







)

Yep, me too. I was warned about temping after 18dpo so I think I went to 15dpo just to see that purty green line. Hoping to get to see another one of those this month, then I'll quit too


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Ooh - you get a purty green line? Well, that changes everything.


----------



## mamaw/two (Nov 21, 2005)

I agree with other pp's about not temping after bfp. I had a miscarriage in June and when the spotting started, I took my temps again and they didn't go down until after the baby had come out...so it certainly didn't tell me anything. I had another miscarriage in August, this time it was only a week after the bfp and this time the pregnancy tests turned negative before the temp when down. So I can really agree that it won't predict anything. If I'm lucky enough to get another bfp, I will not temp again, but will take preg tests to see if the line is getting darker.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
LOL! Okay. TCOYF had a chart with a caption saying something like "Michelle [or whoever] was warned of a possible miscarriage when her temps began to drop below the coverline at 20DPO", or something like that. But I guess there isn't much virtue in knowing a miscarriage might happen if you can't do anything to prevent it: and yeah, the false positive thing sounds unnecessarily angsty. Point taken!









Actually, I have thought about writing to the author of TCOYF about that chart, I know exactly what you are talking about. I had two losses in 2008, one M/C and one ectopic. In both cases I started taking a few temps when I had some spotting, and I temped immediately after the loss. I actually found that it took some time for my tempertures to go back to normal in the first cycle after the loss (like maybe 5-6 days hovering above the coverline).

With my current pregnancy I stopped charting shortly after getting a BFP.


----------

